
If You Are Still Calling AI Artificial Intelligence, You Are Wrong - preslavrachev
https://medium.com/@preslavrachev/if-you-are-still-calling-ai-artificial-intelligence-you-are-wrong-89c2e1edb8ca
======
setr
The correct definition is Anonymous Indian

~~~
K0balt
We are working on a AI component in a startup I'm working with, and we are
starting with a mechanical turk proxy, called in house "Actually Indians". Idk
if it's racist or not, because it's just factually true. Initially it was
billed as "Asians, Initially" because they were going to work with a Korean
firm before they decided to crowdsource.

